# Ramps at Freeport (Walton Co)



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Visited the two new boat ramps at Freeport this afternoon about 3pm, just to check them out. Last time I was at the Shipyard Rd ramp it was under construction. Surpirsed to find only one rig parked at each ramp. Figured they woud be full on a Saturday afternoon. The ramp on Shipyard Rd is something else as you can see. Several $100 thousand was spent there. Both ramps go into LaGrange Bayou and on out into the bay. 

http://s1207.photobucket.com/albums/bb480/fishwalton/Freeport Ramps/


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

Hows the redfish and trout fishing in LaGrange?


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

I haven't fished LaGrance in years, but I have a friend who lives on the bayou and regularly catches reds, specks,flounder, and plenty of crabs off his dock. Last time I was there there was a marked channel from the bay up to the docks at Freeport. Barges bring gas to the Freeport Terminal. 
I will be launching at Alaqua tomorrow to give the bay a shot and maybe later in the week at Freeport to try the LaGrance area. 
Have been doing so poorly in freshwater have decided to mix in a little salt water fishing.


----------



## jcoss15 (Oct 11, 2010)

let me know how you do....good luck


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Made a mistake..........forgot to check the weather before I left home at 3:30 this morning. As I headed south on 331 I could see lightning far out over the gulf, but it looked a little to the east toward Panama City. Launched at Alaqua and was fishing at the mouth at 4:30. There was no top water activity I could see or hear. Fished a badonk-a-donk and gulf shirmp jig but got no bite. At the crack of day there was a little surface activity starting to show,but it started sprinkling. Kept fishing but shortly the rain picked up and looked like a big one was on the way. Decided to head to the landing about 1 1/2 mile away but was not quick enough. I was soaked by the time I got there. Left the boat tied up and took shelter under the pavilion. Good thing it was not cold. Waited about 30-40 minutes to see if rain would let up but looked like it would be around a while. Loaded up and came home. Boat had about 3 to 4 inches of water. Need to get a pump installed. A warm shower and nap sure was good. Depending on weather may try again tomorrow. Headed to St. Joe on Friday for 4 days of relaxing and scalloping.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

I was wondering about those ramps... good spot for me to launch my jon boat and head upstream and into the small channels.


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Yep, that would work. According to Google Earth 4 Mile Creek runs about a half mile and one by LaGrance about a mile. Have never fished either so don't know anything about them.


----------



## screwballl (Feb 1, 2011)

When I go fishing, it is more about getting out and about, catching something is just an added bonus


----------



## LRDD (May 23, 2011)

There is some pretty good trout fishing in Lagrange, when I was a kid what is now a concrete plant on the upper end of 4 mile was a grain plant and the trout bite was retarded around the barges. The ship yard landing is at the mouth of _Lafyette Creek, so if you are looking to catch some nice bass or bream you should go up that creek. Not sure what size boat you have but the upper end of the creek gets a bit tight, but there is some good fishing up there. At the bay end of LaGrange there is another bayou that goes to the east called Mallet Bayou. There are lots and lots of lighted dock so the night fishing for trout and reds is really good. Good luck to you.
_


----------



## FishWalton (Jul 22, 2010)

Thanks LRDD for the update on LaGrange area. I forgot about the Mallet area. Cross the creek all the time on us331. Hope there is good participation. I'm looking forward to just hanging around and seeing what all is going on.


----------

